# Track Planning software



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Can anyone help me locate track planning software? I see that Tracker 2000 is no longer available.

Thanks!!
Fred


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

google slotman


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Ultimate racer 3.0


----------



## slotcarwilly200 (Apr 3, 2003)

look in yahoo groups somebody downloaded it the under the TCR group the tracker2000 whole thing was there for any one to grabe everything u need including the code to get in


----------

